# conexión IR para decodificadores



## xoseluis (Oct 4, 2010)

Estimados amigos, tengo una duda con respecto a los decodificadores de señal de TV: 

Yo tengo un viejo general instrument 2200, y según el manual de usuario, detrás del equipo hay una conexión a IR, que tipo de conexión es? (plug, pareciera), y para que se utiliza ?, pues yo quiero extender el sensor IR hasta otro ambiente, para poder cambiar canales etc, en mi cuarto, sin necesidad que esté el equipo en el. Pareciera una salida óptica pero no estoy seguro

agradezco vuestra atención !

Jose


----------



## elprimosebas (Oct 5, 2011)

Tengo la misma inquietud con un deco HD Pace de cablevision, la idea es mandar otro cable hdmi a otro lcd en otra habitacion, junto con una extension del sensor IR y tener HD en la otra tele tambien junto con otro control remoto universal. Claro esta que se veria los mismo en las dos teles. Alguna idea? gracias


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola ya vende uno hecho, a menos que quieras hacer uno de cero.

http://www.telesystem-world.com/web...emoto/593/extension-de-control-de-remoto.html

Funciona como un transceiver del control remoto, recibe la señal del control y la trasmite al otro modulo ubicado al otro extremo vía RF y este la repite y la envía al codificador. Seria algo así mas o menos. Según veo tiene un receptor y un emisor, el emisor tiene un receptor infrarrojo y el receptor tiene un emisor infrarrojo para reproducir la señal del control remoto en el otro extremo.


----------

